# OC Confusion



## wb2002 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have read so many suggestions concerning OC, I am now a little confused. I have an Asus P5Q SE Plus MB, QX6700 CPU and Corsairs DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) memory. I want to know which is best way to OC to 3.2. Should I set CPU multiplier to 8 and FSB to 400 or set multiplier to 10 and FSB to 320? In the first instance CPU-Z reports FSB DRAM 1:1. In second instance CPU-Z report FSB DRAM 4:5. Which is more efficient?

I would appreciate any suggestions and help.

wb22002

ASUS P5Q SE PLUS/Thermaltake W0106 700W PSU
Intel QX6700 Quadcore - 2.66 OC TO 3.2
Vista Ultimate 64/CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB)
2x150GB SATA WD Raptor- No Raid/2x320GB SATA WD SE16- No Raid
2x IDE Light-On DVDRW 165H65/BFG GTX260
3x SILENX 120X25MM FANS + 2x 10in XCLIO Wind Tunnel Case Fans
Danger Den Water Cooling/Enermax temp/fan controller
FSX [email protected] 1600/1200 |UTX/ASX/FEX/MTX/ASA/REX


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would leave the ram alone, if you can achieve it with stability with
the multiplier that is imo the way to go. If the ram is running in dual
mode at 800mhz, and you are stable leave it, but if you set up the 
multiplier and ram reverts to single mode your spinning your wheels,
imo. Im not a big overclocker, but I dont mind sqeezing out a few more
mhz if I can do it safely.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

wb2002 said:


> I have read so many suggestions concerning OC, I am now a little confused. I have an Asus P5Q SE Plus MB, QX6700 CPU and Corsairs DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) memory. I want to know which is best way to OC to 3.2. Should I set CPU multiplier to 8 and FSB to 400 or set multiplier to 10 and FSB to 320? In the first instance CPU-Z reports FSB DRAM 1:1. In second instance CPU-Z report FSB DRAM 4:5. Which is more efficient?
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions and help.
> 
> ...


Disclaimer: If you fry anything doing this it is no ones fault but your own. Your components are running at manufacturer recommended frequencies and should give good service at their current speeds.

Overclocking is all about trial and error. You have a goal and that is 3.2. I would recommend a goal of noticable performance gain regardless of what the numbers read, but that's the way it goes.

You may have to try different multiplier, fsb combinations to find out which works best with your hardware. Ram is a big factor when determining system stability with an overclock. When you set it to run 1:1 your ram is synced with the fsb. If you raise fsb speed then ram speed increases along with cpu speed. This is the way I run mine and find it to be preferable (mostly based on what I have read and performance gains I have realized). Ram is not waiting for instructions from cpu. Doing this may even underclock your ram. Again numbers. 

I would set fsb to 340 with multiplier of 8 and ram 1:1 manually in bios. Then in increments (20ghz) raise multiplier between boots while stress testing (stress for at least an hour imho). Pay close attention to temps. If it blue screens, locks up, or errors out in testing then it is back to the drawing board.


----------

